# Cable Modem Network doesn't work with Ethernet though same works with USB cable.



## raju1uce (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi,

My cable modem is not Connecting my laptop to the internet via Ethernet cable. Though my laptop works well with Wireless networks and even when I use a USB cord from the same cable modem.

Sad to know that it does works with my roomies' laptop but not on mine.
Tried replacing the ethernet cable but same problem with a new one as well.
Says "Limited or No Connectivity" after trying to Renew the IP address.

can anyone help. Hey SUBS where r u ... U saved my life last time from a big Virus.


----------



## 09082012 (Nov 21, 2005)

Does your router have DHCP enabled and is your computer set to obtain your IP address automatically?

Try typing ipconfig /all in a command console. What are the results?


----------



## raju1uce (Oct 7, 2005)

*ipcofig results*

Actually I dont have a wireless router at my house. I'm using a Netgear Wireless connection from one of the available wireless networks nearby right now to reply to this thread. I only have a modem which I want to connect directly thru a Ethernet cable to my lapy.. and not via USB. I've tried rebooting the modem before i tried connecting thru it.

Here goes IPCONFIG results


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\RAJ>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2ndWife
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-54-E9-B8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.18.24
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:43ff:fe54:e9b8%9
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-3F-DE-5D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::212:f0ff:fe3f:de5d%10
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 28, 2005 6:46:16 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 29, 2005 6:46:16 P
M

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-12-18
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.18.24%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-06
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.6%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## 09082012 (Nov 21, 2005)

The IP configuration results are only useful from the computer which is experiencing the problems when being connected directly to the modem via ethernet.


----------



## raju1uce (Oct 7, 2005)

*ipcofig results only for the troubling Ethernet*

My mistake buddy....

Here it goes with the results for only the problematic connection.

I'm wondering what this is 
"Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:"

Any ideas ??

------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\RAJ>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2ndWife
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-54-E9-B8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.18.24
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:43ff:fe54:e9b8%9
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-12-18
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.18.24%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\RAJ>


----------



## raju1uce (Oct 7, 2005)

*Is there none to help me out !!!!*

Hey Networking guys ....

none to help me out ... :dead:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The 169.x.x.x IP address is a default IP address when DHCP does not assign one. 

Make sure you power off the cable modem and PC, then power up the cable modem, wait about 2 minutes then power up your PC. 

You are using a "straight" Ethernet cable, correct?

JamesO


----------



## raju1uce (Oct 7, 2005)

*DHCP was diabled.*

Hi James,

I chkd in System Services, my DHCP was disabled. Enabled it powered off MOdem as well the laptop. Waited for 2 mins and then restarted everything. No luck yet.

If what you mean by "straight" is the ethernet cable comes out directly from the cable modem, I say yes. Also just to confirm I dont have my USB cord plugged in either the modem or in the laptop.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Read through this article and download "winipcfg" for xp so you can set your laptop to use the ethernet adapter instead of USB (which happens to be the problem).

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/wntipcfg.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uninstall IPv6:

Start, Run, *IPV6 UNINSTALL*

This will get rid of all the junk in the display, and it totally unnecessary for your environment.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I looked over what was posted and I thought I saw IPv6, but was confused with the IP addresses assigned to the NIC being IPv4?? 

I assume if you are running IPv6 you will still get the default 169.x.x.x address?? I have never encountered a machine running IPv6, yet!

Not sure what all the tunnel references are for, maybe some leftovers from the holiday??

JamesO


----------

